# SSD Cached Xen VPS Servers - Starting at $7/mo. for 512MB/20GB RAID 10 SSD/4 Cores - Up to 8GB/320GB



## Marc M. (Jul 1, 2013)

We are excited to present our first offer on vpsBoard.com!

Instead of offering something from our regular VPS packages, we wanted to hold out until our new Dual Xeon E5 nodes with SSD caching were ready for release.

*Each Dual Xeon E5 node has the following specifications:*


Dual Intel Xeon E5 2609 @ 2.4 GHz
128GB Registered DDR3 RAM
4 x 3TB Western Digital RE4 in RAID 10 Configuration
4 x 120GB Samsung 843T Pro Enterprise Edition SSD Drives for caching
LSI Harware RAID 10 Controller with 1GB DDR3 Cache + BBU
Cache Cade Pro 2.0 - Hardware SSD Caching via LSI controller
1Gbit Internet Connection
*Datacenters:*


Phoenix, AZ - PhoenixNAP
Ashburn, VA - Latisys
*Who we are*:

We are Phoenix VPS (http://www.phoenixvps.com), a small hosting provider from Winston Salem, NC. Phoenix VPS is made of me (Marc M.), my younger brother Pete (Pete M.), my wife Rachel (accounting), Jose, Matt and Karl (KBeezie).

*We proudly present our new SSD Cached Xen VPS Packages:*

*SCXVPS 512*

CPU Cores: 4 (1 x priority)

Dedicated RAM: 512MB

SSD Cached Storage: 20GB

Bandwidth: 1TB

IPv4 Addresses: 1

IPv6 Addresses: Available on request via HE tunnel

Network Connection: 50Mbit up/1Gbit down

Free Managed DNS Service

Free DDoS Protection

Monthly Price: $15 (use coupon code vpsBoardSSD512 for *$7/mo.*)

Direct Order Link: https://my.phoenixvps.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=46

*SCXVPS 1024*

CPU Cores: 8 (1 x priority)

Dedicated RAM: 1024MB

SSD Cached Storage: 40GB

Bandwidth: 2TB

IPv4 Addresses: 1

IPv6 Addresses: Available on request via HE tunnel

Network Connection: 100Mbit up/1Gbit down

Free Managed DNS Service

Free DDoS Protection

Monthly Price: $25 (use coupon code vpsBoardSSD1024 for *$15/mo.*)

Direct Order Link: https://my.phoenixvps.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=47

*SCXVPS 2048*

CPU Cores: 8 (2 x priority)

Dedicated RAM: 2048MB

SSD Cached Storage: 80GB

Bandwidth: 3TB

IPv4 Addresses: 1

IPv6 Addresses: Available on request via HE tunnel

Network Connection: 150Mbit up/1Gbit down

Free Managed DNS Service

Free DDoS Protection

Monthly Price: $45 (use coupon code vpsBoardSSD2048 for *$25/mo.*)

Direct Order Link: https://my.phoenixvps.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=48

*SCXVPS 4096*

CPU Cores: 8 (4 x priority)

Dedicated RAM: 4096MB

SSD Cached Storage: 160GB

Bandwidth: 4TB

IPv4 Addresses: 1

IPv6 Addresses: Available on request via HE tunnel

Network Connection: 200Mbit up/1Gbit down

Free Managed DNS Service

Free DDoS Protection

Monthly Price: $65 (use coupon code vpsBoardSSD4096 for *$45/mo.*)

Direct Order Link: https://my.phoenixvps.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=49

*SCXVPS 8192*

CPU Cores: 8 (8 x priority)

Dedicated RAM: 8192MB

SSD Cached Storage: 320GB

Bandwidth: 5TB

IPv4 Addresses: 1

IPv6 Addresses: Available on request via HE tunnel

Network Connection: 250Mbit up/1Gbit down

Free Managed DNS Service

Free DDoS Protection

Monthly Price: $100 (use coupon code vpsBoardSSD8192 for *$75/mo.*)

Direct Order Link: https://my.phoenixvps.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=50

*Test Files/IPs*:


Phoenix, AZ: - will add in just a bit
Ashburn, VA: - will add in just a bit


*Notes/Observations/Terms/FAQ:*


*Native IPv6 Support*: We are currently working on this and it will be available in both locations starting with Q1 2014.
*Dedicated Virtual Networking Ports/Speed*: in order for everyone to enjoy good networking speed we limit the upload speed (the speed that your VPS transmits data with) proportional to the VPS plan that you are purchasing. The download speed is 1Gbit shared so that everyone can enjoy fast updates, download the content that they want, etc.
*I/O Speed*: we know how important good write speeds are for everyone, so we have set a soft limit of around 60% of the real write speed per VPS. This means that each VPS is capable of writes up to 400MB/s, while the raw write speed of the node is around 660MB/s. Having this soft limit in place allows all of our customers to enjoy good I/O speeds all the time, without any unpredictable fluctuations in performance.
*CPU Cores vs. vCPUs*: we only count real cores for all of our VPS packages. We do not count HyperThreading as real or virtual cores. CPU isolation for Xen is really good, so instead we differentiate packages by CPU priority. This allows our customers to get the best CPU performance at all times.
*Additional IPv4 Addresses*: they cost $3/IP/mo. If you need more than four IPv4 addresses for your VPS server, please open a support ticket and ask for a subnet to be assigned to you. We can assign up to a /29 for a 4GB VPS and a /28 for an 8GB VPS. Given the fact that web servers and browsers support SNI now, proper justification needs to be provided if you wish to obtain a subnet from us. SSL/VPN/SPAM - HAM mail servers are not valid justifications. If you wish to run your own cPanel server and sell shared hosting we can make an exception and assign a bigger than /28 subnet.
*Additional Bandwidth*: you can purchase up to 10TB additional bandwidth per VPS at $3/TB/mo.
*Cpanel License*: we offer cPanel VPS licenses at $12/mo.
*What's Allowed*: pretty much anything that is legal. Run your gaming server, VPN, IRC, whatever you want as long as it does not break any laws. You want to run a Minecraft server? Go right ahead. You want to use your VPS for Bitcoin mining? Sure. It's pretty pointless these days, but if it's your thing then do it.
*What's not Allowed*: everything that is illegal is not allowed. For example the torrenting of copyrighted materials, streaming illegal adult content or sending out SPAM. If you're unsure about something please open a ticket and ask before proceeding. Thank you.
*Yearly Pricing*: If you are interested in yearly pricing please open a ticket during the first 7 days after your initial purchase so that we can convert your plan to a year plan and apply a healthy discount to it. This should allow customers time to test our packages before jumping on a yearly plan.
*Additional Questions*: if you have additional questions please open a pre-sales ticket by clicking here.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2013)

That Latisys location should be excellent for anyone interested in good US East Coast location.

Nice to see a small business like this with family involvement and another community member on board.


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 2, 2013)

*@* thank you for your kind words


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 2, 2013)

"vpsBoardSSD512": "the promotional code has expired".


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 2, 2013)

Master Bo said:


> "vpsBoardSSD512": "the promotional code has expired".


*@**Master Bo* sorry about that, it's fixed. They are set to never expire.


----------



## jarland (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice offers! This guy knows his stuff too.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 4, 2013)

kudos for using for Xen


----------

